# SHEDDING is driving me batty!



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a 4 year old PWD with an "improper coat" which grows like a golden retriever's coat, basically. Here's a link about the coat type, if interested:http://www.pwdca.org/assets/docs/library/impropercoatcourierarticle.pdf

She basically sheds 24/7. There is no "shedding season," nor does she "blow coat" seasonally. She sheds little brown hairs all. the. time.

I find it everywhere. IN the cupboards IN the cups, in the fridge, in the oven, everywhere. I brush daily, she's' fed a good quality kibble plus home cooked toppers and salmon oil. Is there ANYTHING, any other supplement anyone has tried that might reduce shedding? It's making me nuts! I have to swiffer daily, and it's even gotten into the butter LMAO! 

Never having another shedding dog again. Shew!

Sorry, I"m a bit crabby! But still, worth a try to see if anyone has any luck with a shedding supplement or some such. Furminator destroys her coat, so that's out.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Baxter sheds a lot of the year. Of course there are always those times of the year where it is worse, but there are almost always loose hairs around his sleeping crate. I don't know if any supplement will completely prevent shedding, it may reduce it a bit but still. The only thing for me that had made a very noticeable difference is the Furminator brush I got him. That gets all the dead, loose undercoat out and greatly reduced the amount of shedding I found in the house.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I can symapthize with the shedding dilemma headache. I've own double coated dogs for more years than I care to remember. There were years where dog hair was a condiment and clothing was bought with an eye to concealing the doggie "accessory" . I never found a supplement, shampoo, food that helped the issue (on a healthy well fed dog mind you). The last shedder I owned was in his old age when the furminator came out, so didn't get to work with that but the old fashioned Shedding Brush works a treat to cut down on what's floating around. It looks like a metal loop with different size "teeth" on each edge with a handle that's either solid or can be "opened". It'll strip the undercoat out but then you have to go over with another "brush" to get any that's left clinging to them. I used a glove to do this.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

you don't know what shedding is. get a GSD, hair everywhere. lol.


----------



## emirae1091 (Sep 16, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> you don't know what shedding is. get a GSD, hair everywhere. lol.


OMG my neighbour (that helped push me all the way into raw when i was just considering it) has 2 raw fed hairless cats and a not currently raw fed GSD. I swear she makes up for the 2 cats and then some!!


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

I know you already feed foods high in fish but I bet you it wouldn't hurt to do a salmon oil or sardine oil on top of the kibble. The fresh stuff sometimes does the trick  Good luck!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Going to make salmon oil a regular thing and see if that helps! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Has anyone used coconut oil on their food to help with shedding? I've been hearing more and more about coconut oil recently.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

NutroGeoff said:


> Has anyone used coconut oil on their food to help with shedding? I've been hearing more and more about coconut oil recently.


Yes, it works very well for shedding and is just an overall good ingredient for the immune system.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

My dog sheds year round. It never ever ends. Yes sometimes he sheds "less" than other seasons in the year, but alas he never stops shedding. I've given up. If I want my apt to look clean I would have to clean the floors daily, that includes vacuuming and a good floor scrub. Its unbearable.

But I guess I'll have to get used to it. I want a GSD and a Saint Bernard at some point in my life.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

my gets fresh coconut water, coconut, high grade (human grade) salmon oil,
ground flax seed, extra virgin olive oil, flax seed oil, etc. and he sheds.
i brush him 3 to 4 times a week. there's always shedding. dogs are suppose
to shed. feed them good food, brush often, vacuum often, spot sweep often,
give them oils and there's going to be shedding. lol.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> my gets fresh coconut water, coconut, high grade (human grade) salmon oil,
> ground flax seed, extra virgin olive oil, flax seed oil, etc. and he sheds.
> i brush him 3 to 4 times a week. there's always shedding. dogs are suppose
> to shed. feed them good food, brush often, vacuum often, spot sweep often,
> give them oils and there's going to be shedding. lol.


Yeah I have pretty much given up on preventing the shedding. But I would definitely do anything to reduce it a little. Haha. It hasn't been bad lately but I know coming into spring it will probably be pretty bad.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

It just seemed like it was ridiculously bad there for a while! It's better now, but her coat is very sparse, which is odd for winter time. Hopefully it comes back in nicely again.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> It just seemed like it was ridiculously bad there for a while! It's better now, but her coat is very sparse, which is odd for winter time. Hopefully it comes back in nicely again.


Yeah, I'm not looking forward to spring when Baxter starts to lose his udercoat. I'll be using the Furminator quite a bit. Haha. I think I'll try the coconut oil too. I'm definitely interested in it.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I alternate days of salmon oil, coconut oil and eggs. Omeg'as 3, 6 and Vitamin E. But yeah, Mollie sheds. She blows her coat twice a year and this is one of those times, so I sympathise. Hairball tumble weeks everywhere. Sigh.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I should make a note of this crazy shedding (it's getting better finally) and see if there's a pattern at all.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow, after reading this thread I'm glad that I have Standard Poodles...LOL


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Well some day, I will have ONLY non-shedding animals! LOL that also eliminates any further heirs to our current cat LOL.

I'm going to keep track and see if Echo has any sort of pattern of shedding, since she's the improper coat and nobody else that owns one mentions anything about it other than "they do shed." She constantly sheds a little bit all year long but this last few weeks was crazy. Hair everywhere! 
She's starting to look better now, finally.

I could see myself with another PWD (proper non-shedding coat!) in the future. She is SUCH a smart dog. The FAR, FAR future. When the kids are out of the house. LOL


----------



## emirae1091 (Sep 16, 2013)

My neighbour has two hairless cats, and a German Shepherd that makes up for the fact that the cats are hairless!  Constant tumbleweeds... I think she sweeps at least once a day, sometimes more.

Makes me thankful for my ONE dog that isn't shedding nearly as much now that she's on raw.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

My mom's dogs don't she'd all that much, but Baxter tends to go through spurts of more shedding. It only gets bad if I do t clean it often though. It's not as crazy bad. I can only imagine if it was worse.


----------

